# trim tabs and jackplates on gheenoe sizing



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

May the force be with you.....Be careful and wear a life jacket . If you search a few have made some nice homemade solutions. Some even out of butcher block.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1246382329/0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Forget The 25 Hp !

15 is over The top ...

I will Have Some "Perma Trimz" Soon ;-)

Dave


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

"So what happened was..." 

In addition to the life jacket, maybe a helmet.


----------



## upfold99 (Aug 13, 2009)

would a doel fin and 4x4 trim tabs be ok for stability or would that be overkill?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe I'm getting old, maybe I'm a getting to be a wuss, who knows but I'll put my $.02 in here.

I ran a 25 2-stroke on a hi-sider for an afternoon and honestly it wasn't much fun at all. First off it'd have to be a merc 2-stroke 25 as anything else is too heavy to be considered. Even the merc 25 is way too heavy. 

I was able to get up around 3/4 throttle if I milked it all the way up there, but after that the boat would skip and jump around and felt like it would come out of the water with any more throttle. Any stabs at full throttle like attempting a holeshot were scary. 

I promptly took the motor off the hull and swore I'd never try it again. I'm into overkill, but that combo was undriveable. 

I ran the same hull with a 79lb Nissan 2-stroke 18 horse and absolutely loved the combo. IMHO I should never have sold that motor. 26 or 27 mph I think, and safe as long as you respected the speed and didn't take any chances or make anything but sweeping turns. 

The extra 7hp and 35lbs I think just put the combo outside of what I would consider even remotely safe. 

I should add that really all the testing I've done with different motors and hulls has been done in a long canal by my house. Long, straight, and pretty protected (no boat wakes). Wind can be a problem, but it's either a straight head wind or tail wind. I guess what I'm saying is that if you're going to venture out into open water with boat wakes, tide and wind conditions you can toss my findings on what I thought was safe.

A doel fin would probably help the boat feel a lot more stable. 

Wear your life jacket AND SAFETY LANYARD and make sure to pray to the OSWLD shrine as he seems to have more lives than my cat 

-T


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

> Wear your life jacket AND SAFETY LANYARD and make sure to pray to the OSWLD shrine as he seems to have more lives than my cat


Yeah. x3 or more. And just ask OSWLD, as I think he tried a 25 on 13. Don't think he lost one of his 9 lives, but he tried it, and there's a post of it on here somewhere. BTW, maybe there should be an OSWLD shrine somewhere. I wouldn't mind having an OSWLD medal to wear, like a St. Christopher medal, only I think an OSWLD medal would be better. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Kemo


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm an OSWLD shrine, that might be worse luck  than the name on my boat ;D

But if your runnin a tiller you'll probably need the trim tabs. My set up was stick steering all the way up front and i had no need for trim tabs. i did have a jackplate. only up a 1 1/2" with a 5" set back. it was fun, but not practical at all with 2 people or in any kind of shallows.

You'll be fine...


----------



## upfold99 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey guys thanks for your input. i know its going to be some overkill but i think im going to try it its a project so its going to take a lil while to get it like i want, but ill try to get some pics on here the before and after got a good hull to start and got lots of plans to make it original.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

A sure sign I must be getting old....I shuttered when OSWLD said "you'll be fine"

;D ;D

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> A sure sign I must be getting old....I shuttered when OSWLD said "you'll be fine"
> 
> ;D ;D
> 
> -T



Famous last words...  ;D :

Might think about transom reinforcement.


----------

